

Towards daily imaging of Spaceship Earth - prostoalex
https://www.planet.com/pulse/towards-daily/

======
jaekwon
I love this. I would donate, and continue to donate for as long as the
interface progresses.

Something I would definitely pay membership for: The ability to see before &
after photos for any two points in time, anywhere, with the ability for users
to create wiki-like entries on points or sets of points on the globe. I'd just
love the ability to learn about what's going around spaceship earth, and there
ought to be a way for locals to become more active towards conservation
efforts.

Also, if there were a live version some time in the future, it would be cool
to have a live globe to see where the clouds are. Severe drought in
California, and I've been wanting to see where the clouds are headed.

~~~
ebildsten
Thanks :) Stay tuned, we have a lot more to share!

------
mikeknoop
I'm a little surprised this isn't getting more attention. Check out these
photos:

[https://www.planet.com/pulse/wp-
content/uploads/2014/07/dove...](https://www.planet.com/pulse/wp-
content/uploads/2014/07/dove_nest_1.jpg)

[https://www.planet.com/pulse/wp-
content/uploads/2013/11/img_...](https://www.planet.com/pulse/wp-
content/uploads/2013/11/img_29252.png)

The size of their satellites just makes this feel so tangible. Kudos to their
team.

------
guybrushT
An early user of Google Earth, I still remember being blown away completely
when I first saw it (repeatedly wondering and debating with friends: how did
they do that!?). Since then, I have always wondered when and if those images
were updated? Could this project be used to get a real-time stream of 'earth
from above' one day, for everyone to see? This project is quite amazing -
thank you for sharing this.

Sweet words indeed from the post: _we’re on a mission to image the whole
world, every day and provide universal access to it...fresh and frequently
updated, global imagery.._

A very random thought: what if one day we have cameras streaming real-time
pictures, and what if they could be turned the 'other way', would it be
possible to see space in real-time?

------
spyder
SkyBox (aquired by Google) is one step further with their satellite videos:
[http://www.skyboximaging.com/](http://www.skyboximaging.com/) but it's good
to see some competition.

It looks like it's just question of time (and privacy) until we have Google
Maps with satellite videos.

------
callesgg
That is very cool :)

I would love to know/read more about the technical side. However i can't find
any info about that at all.

Like how do they point the satellites? With thrusters?

How much time does one of their satellites have before it goes down?

~~~
ebildsten
Admittedly our site is light on technical details right now, but you can read
more about our system here --
[https://directory.eoportal.org/web/eoportal/satellite-
missio...](https://directory.eoportal.org/web/eoportal/satellite-
missions/f/flock-1)

